# How to re-install OLEPRO32.DLL ??



## shadowboy09 (Mar 9, 2002)

I can't run specific programs or repair other problems on my pc because the olepro32.dll error message keeps popping up. I downloaded an olepro32 dll file but don't know how to install it. Is there a windows application that will check for dll file problems and fix them, or how do I install this dll? I don't even know what a dll is anyway. Please help. Thanks.
Shadowboy09


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

shadowboy09
The olepro32.dll normally reside in the C:\Windows\System folder.
You may have a copy already existing in that folder so we need to check.
Go to start\Find-Search and type in olepro32.dll click Find now
System should find two references to it, the downloaded one and the one that should be in C:\Windows\System.
If one exists in the C:\Windows\System folder it may be the wrong version for you OS and must be replaced with the correct version. Is the downloaded one the correct version?
Note: There is no install procedure for DLL files. The .exe programs look in certian folders for them.

If olepro32.dll does Exist in C:\Windows\System the locate that file and rename it olepro32.old and copy and paste your downloaded version there if you feel it is the correct version for your OS. If system will not let you rename or copy then you will have to use the extract procedure from your cab files or Install CD.

Let us know.

Dave


----------

